# Moca included in Edge



## swabbie46 (20 d ago)

I am about to swap out the Mediacom Tivo for a Tivo Edge. What I am not sure about is how set up the moca network. Is it included in the Edge or do I need the Moca adapter that I got from Mediacom?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

MoCA is included. You'll need an ethernet or WiFi connection to get network connectivity and then it will provide MoCA. Alternatively, you can have it get network connectivity from MoCA, but in that case it would require an adapter (any MoCA device that will connect to ethernet).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

swabbie46 said:


> I am about to swap out the Mediacom Tivo for a Tivo Edge. What I am not sure about is how set up the moca network. Is it included in the Edge or do I need the Moca adapter that I got from Mediacom?


‘TiVo EDGE for Cable’ has built-in MoCA, capable of acting as a bridge between MoCA and Ethernet or just connecting as a MoCA client. The ‘TiVo EDGE for Antenna’ lacks any MoCA functionality. 

If the MoCA-capable EDGE is connected by Ethernet to the router LAN, the EDGE can be configured as a MoCA bridge, effectively as the MoCA access point for any MoCA client boxes on the coax. If the EDGE is not within Ethernet reach of the router LAN, some other device would need to function as the main MoCA/Ethernet bridge, to/through which the EDGE could be configured to communicate as a MoCA client.


----------

